# Lets Get Back The Old Digit - STOP THE WAR



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2008)

STOP Provoking others. 
Talk Technical.
If you dont have anything to help in a thread then dont bother replying.

STOP THIS WAR .. Make Digit a better place. 

I Dont want digit forum to go in the drain.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 24, 2008)

hope it works........


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

Take best out of worst, and if u can't then simply ignore it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

+1


----------



## karmanya (Jun 24, 2008)

+1000000


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

+9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

Is this kinda provocation for other people to reply with greater numbers?


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

I've something to say:

I've seen many FOSS supporters active mostly in OS wars & trolling, not just here but in many forums.

You want people to switch to linux. Do you expect a normal human being in their right mind to switch over just 'coz you are abusing MS, Windows, Apple & fans of both?

Damn it man! I am not going to do that this way. No one ever will. You want people to switch to linux? Help them when they install & use linux. I've seen many threads by linux newbies answered only by infra, ray & t159. I am not saying praka doesn't help. He does but he is more interested in abusing MS & as a result some help threads by newbies go un-noticed by him. 

You  guys want people to use free open source software. Why not help them instead of OS wars? You have the knowledge, the experience. You can prove a mentor to linux newbies. Use the fire within to prove yourself & FOSS community by helping & not by abusing MS.

Why do you guys provoked so easily? 'coz you want to get provoked. Stop trolling in MS threads when you have nothing to say on the topic. First it was flames then abuses for MS & FOSS & now abusing each other.  Where are we going? MS fans I want you to sop trolling in Linux threads too when you have nothing to say reagarding the topic.

I know my post won't help much but anyway I wanted to say something & I said.


----------



## lywyre (Jun 24, 2008)

Narangz. you are starting it again. I choose to ignore


----------



## hullap (Jun 24, 2008)

narangz said:


> I've something to say:
> 
> I've seen many FOSS supporters active mostly in OS wars & trolling, not just here but in many forums.
> 
> ...


<----------- STOP IT ------------>


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I agree...Stop the war


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 24, 2008)

narangz said:


> I've something to say:
> 
> I've seen many FOSS supporters active mostly in OS wars & trolling, not just here but in many forums.
> 
> ...



Rightly said.


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

hullap said:


> <----------- STOP IT ------------>



What? Did I say something wrong?


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 24, 2008)

narangz said:


> What? Did I say something wrong?



This will lead to another war


----------



## din (Jun 24, 2008)

Reminds me of - This thread

Yes, that was in the wrong section, and it contains some immature posts by me, but that was my first try to stop all these fight.

But looking back to those days, I think forum is much better these days !!! On those days tech news section = fight club !

In my suggestion

Please give respect to all, including the guys with post count 1. Please post only if you can contribute something. It need not be too technical. It can be lil humor, fun, jokes that does not hurt anyone. But no personal attacks or provoking comments. 

We are all here to help each other.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 24, 2008)

:huh:...

well everyone has their opinions....

u have a point..junior memebers have grown up... so they post more sense...


----------



## krazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sign/sign0015.gif


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

The purpose of every war is peace.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 24, 2008)

krazzy said:


> *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sign/sign0015.gif



nice illustration dude


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> Take best out of worst, and if u can't then simply ignore it.


And what should one do if there is **** all around him? I fail to find anything "best" or even remotely useful in a forum mostly full of useless wars.



iMav said:


> The purpose of every war is peace.


....only if people survive in the war!

Useless wars like these will haf heavy casualties in the form of contributing members.... Anyone seen Vishal with "lotsa" windows tips and tricks' posts of late? Anyone seen Choto around since long? Anyone seen Anurag, desertwind etc. with useful linux posts? It will only make them feel not to return to these forums...


----------



## din (Jun 24, 2008)

infra, 100% true

If someone good technical come back to Digit forum, they will see this useless wars and may not be interested to post anything at all.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

when M$ supporters stop flaming ,FOSS side too  esp @imav who is irritating me too much.
@narangz: I know only about FOSS ,my knowledge with technical things and Linux is almost zero  .

I have even apologized on the "browser war" thread. then gxsourav and imav jumped in to say that I should be banned?If I am banned ,both gxsourav,imav and another 10-12 Window$ fans too.


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Useless wars like these will haf heavy casualties in the form of contributing members.... Anyone seen Vishal with "lotsa" windows tips and tricks' posts of late? Anyone seen Choto around since long? Anyone seen Anurag, desertwind etc. with useful linux posts? It will only make them feel not to return to these forums...


Why not try to PM and chat with the people who abuse & call names and crap every thread, even the threads which talk about charity, members come and fill it with anti-MS posts, call names, do all sorts of things to kill the entire purpose of the thread. Talk to them, then we might see some change.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^ You think "PM'ing" and "talking" will do any good?


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

Do u think making such threads will do any good?


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2008)

lol @ this thread. Peace!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> nice illustration dude


Took it from a new smiley site that I've found. You might've noticed that I'm running around replying with smilies everywhere. 

BTW dude, only 11 posts in 5 years?!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> Do u think making such threads will do any good?


Much better than PMing, if not good. Its an open platform for members to voice their complaints.. If not the admin/mods at least others will get to know how pissed off most of the members of this forum are due to the wars...


----------



## din (Jun 24, 2008)

There are a lot of people who share the same feeling as Charan.

People come back and see members are fighting like kids here. (apology to all kids - sorry for the comparison  ) And we can't blame them leaving Digit seeing all these. If we need people good in technical and in behavior in this forum - please stop all these silly wars and personal attacks.


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

lywyre said:


> Narangz. you are starting it again. I choose to ignore





phreak0ut said:


> This will lead to another war



Well, have you guys read my post completely? If yes & you still feel it's a war bait then I am sorry. I failed to express myself.  

Instead of wars why not help newbies? That's what I meant. Anyway I am sorry if I hurt anyone.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @narangz: I know only about FOSS ,my knowledge with technical things and Linux is almost zero



I thought you have deep knowledge of Linux & it's distros. I am sorry if I hurt you.


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

narangz said:


> Instead of wars why not help newbies? That's what I meant. Anyway I am sorry if I hurt anyone.



The message is fine but MAY lead to another war (For eg: I am tempted to reply to your post, but I am holding myself back)




> I thought you have deep knowledge of Linux & it's distros. I am sorry if I hurt you.



He is just being a little too modest..he is a champ


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

^NOT.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

narangz said:


> I've something to say:
> 
> I've seen many FOSS supporters active mostly in OS wars & trolling, not just here but in many forums.
> 
> ...


Kindly mention the guys you are talking about.
As for provocation, most people DO go through all this excess pride and superiority complexes.

*Take this example for now:*

*1. Apple Fanboy*

windows is a sin because apple is much better than microsoft. microsoft is just imitating apple. commandline of linux is very elite, and not at all user friendly and is very very hard to learn and master. a mac is the most beautiful thing in the world and everyone should buy one. windows users are all underprivilaged since they can't buy or don't buy apple. I want to marry steve jobs' daughter.

*2. Windows Fanboy*

apple and foss have no market share. apple is waaaay to elitish and expensive. Linux lacks any customer support and is only for hardcore geeks. linux is not at all as secure as windows, but their fudding ensured that people think linux is more secure than windows. linux looks ugly and unrefined. no applications run on linux.

*3. FOSS Fanboy*

apple is a useless company since they tie hardware and software together. windows sucks and micrashaft can't make any os which is proper. windows is too resource heavy and can't run on any computer. windows sucks. windows can't run anything without issues. windows uac is the worst thing in the world.

*After careful analysis of these standard comments, you can see that all these people writing these are equally ignorant about the things they are talking about. Problems are everywhere, but there is nobody to solve the problems. Instead, people are just intrested in proving the superiority of their product.*


gx_saurav said:


> Yeah, I agree...Stop the war


*ROFLOL*
(you know why I did that)


din said:


> Reminds me of - This thread
> 
> Yes, that was in the wrong section, and it contains some immature posts by me, but that was my first try to stop all these fight.
> 
> ...


All completely valid points.
We are INDEED improving.

I think its mainly because some people, like goobimama, myself, hitboxx, you etc have become er... less aggressive and more sensible compared to what was the situation an year back.


infra_red_dude said:


> And what should one do if there is **** all around him? I fail to find anything "best" or even remotely useful in a forum mostly full of useless wars.
> ....only if people survive in the war!
> 
> Useless wars like these will haf heavy casualties in the form of contributing members.... Anyone seen Vishal with "lotsa" windows tips and tricks' posts of late? Anyone seen Choto around since long? Anyone seen Anurag, desertwind etc. with useful linux posts? It will only make them feel not to return to these forums...


Well said. Excellent one.

I enlarged the one single line that made all the difference.


praka123 said:


> when M$ supporters stop flaming ,FOSS side too  esp @imav who is irritating me too much.
> @narangz: I know only about FOSS ,my knowledge with technical things and Linux is almost zero  .
> 
> I have even apologized on the "browser war" thread. then gxsourav and imav jumped in to say that I should be banned?If I am banned ,both gxsourav,imav and another 10-12 Window$ fans too.


OK, you have a good point.

But I think it was bad on your part to demand that Opera becomes OpenSource. They are almost next to opensource. So is Foobar2000 media player. They are software, which are almost entirely community driven in the part where features, themes and ideas are concerned. Have you any idea what is the extent to which many people are intrested in helping develop opera despite the fact that its not OSS ? Have you ever bothered to find out the way opera community runs ?


iMav said:


> Why not try to PM and chat with the people who abuse & call names and crap every thread, even the threads which talk about charity, members come and fill it with anti-MS posts, call names, do all sorts of things to kill the entire purpose of the thread. Talk to them, then we might see some change.


arrow:


infra_red_dude said:


> *^^^ You think "PM'ing" and "talking" will do any good?*


*+1*


iMav said:


> *Do u think making such threads will do any good?*


*Hell ya they will.
And don't call this thread useless please.*


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> OK, you have a good point.


And that is...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> And that is...


that prakash has hardly any technical help skills compared to the skills he has at insulting MS


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 24, 2008)

din said:


> There are a lot of people who share the same feeling as Charan.
> 
> People come back and see members are fighting like kids here. (apology to all kids - sorry for the comparison  ) And we can't blame them leaving Digit seeing all these. If we need people good in technical and in behavior in this forum - please stop all these silly wars and personal attacks.


I am one of them who share the same feeling.I have tried to wade away from the forum for a while but since my heart lies in gaming I can't resist coming back ocassionally.When I started out initially I was almost omnipresent in all sections but now the interest has just dipped down.Also add to the fact that many senoir members had joined along with me are not active at all.So don't have the same enthusiasm as before.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> +9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999



+ ∞


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> + ∞


well I be damned.
Since I left gnome, I forgot how to launch extended keyboard


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> And what should one do if there is **** all around him? I fail to find anything "best" or even remotely useful in a forum mostly full of useless wars.


report it then, don't post, most probably people will take your post as an excuse to continue fueling.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I am one of them who share the same feeling.I have tried to wade away from the forum for a while but since my heart lies in gaming I can't resist coming back ocassionally.When I started out initially I was almost omnipresent in all sections but now the interest has just dipped down.Also add to the fact that many senoir members had joined along with me are not active at all.
> 
> 
> *So don't have the same enthusiasm as before*.


 
Hey you stole my story, word to word  .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> report it then, don't post, most probably people will take your post as an excuse to continue fueling.


How many times? And how many times will mods clean up threads/warn/ban users? Isn't it time members realize their responsibilites?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2008)

One more question.. should a senior member banned if he/she insults a fellow member without giving a warning.. these members are here from a long time and have built a reputation for themself, be it good or bad. but some members continue to do the same thing again and again.. and all mods can do is give warning ( cause the member in question is senior ) .. 

we all know exactly how the forum works we know what to talk and what not too..... so mods can ban a member who is trying to cause a war immediately .. this will put the breaks and we can continue of clean discussion.. 

what say?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 24, 2008)

But i like the War !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 24, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Hey you stole my story, word to word  .


I know buddy.I have known you for a long time now on this forum.We used to have so many topics to discuss earlier & I remember I would just wait to get onto Digit & post stuff.Now it's just lost that charm.


----------



## din (Jun 24, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> But i like the War !



Everybody like wars. When both side try excellent weapons the spectators can increase their knowledge on a lot of things.

But if the war consist of 

immature comments / un-professional posts / useless threads and replies / personal attacks / criticism which is NOT constructive / wars for the sake of war / not giving respect to the opponent / _Khaitan_ism / Blind support of something etc

Then, people who are real warriors will leave the forum - As simple as such.

And finally only _Khaitan_ boys will remain - We should not make it happen.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

war with guns and bombs are better than with words i think....
word is mightier than a sword...somebody said somewhere


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 24, 2008)

Charan said:


> STOP Provoking others.
> Talk Technical.
> If you dont have anything to help in a thread then dont bother replying.
> 
> ...




Am with you buddy...

Guys think over it...he is right


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> +1





karmanya said:


> +1000000





MetalheadGautham said:


> +9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999





dOm1naTOr said:


> *Is this kinda provocation for other people to reply with greater numbers?*





Gigacore said:


> + ∞





MetalheadGautham said:


> well I be damned.
> Since I left gnome, I forgot how to launch extended keyboard



So it finally happened as i said


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 25, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> *word* is mightier than a sword...somebody said somewhere


 
emm ,It was 'pen'


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with Charan, Din, Infra, Narangz  and Allwyn. The forum has lost many good people due to these sh1tty fanboi wars. Many more casualties to come unless some idiot fanbois mend their ways or get banned.


----------



## din (Jun 25, 2008)

Humble request to Pathik and all new Mods

Please go ahead and take strict action about this. Please do not show any mercy. If you see any posts (including mine - of course) that are useless or provoking, please delete them and give warning to the members. Ban/suspend them on second time. 

I am sure we will not miss any good people by this move. Only _Khaitan_boys will go out.

I think with strict actions, we can take the Digit Forum back.


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2008)

What's the point? The mods ban and then some one else un-bans


----------



## din (Jun 25, 2008)

If the Mods unite in this matter, there will not be any 'unban'


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

give me some time!  I am moving away!hope you ppl ban other 2 fanboys too


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 26, 2008)

Oops


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

charan said:
			
		

> Stop the war!


In the words of Shah Rukh Khan: "Mein hoon na..."


----------



## mehulved (Jun 26, 2008)

goobimama said:


> In the words of Shah Rukh Khan: "Mein hoon na..."


Kya kar lega tu? 



din said:


> Humble request to Pathik and all new Mods
> 
> Please go ahead and take strict action about this. Please do not show any mercy. If you see any posts (including mine - of course) that are useless or provoking, please delete them and give warning to the members. Ban/suspend them on second time.
> 
> ...


Doesn't work. Admins unban them the next day.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 26, 2008)

mehul, you're not a mod anymore?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2008)

mail2and said:


> mehul, you're not a mod anymore?


mehul and ashwin quit as mods. 
I thought you mods already knew that


----------



## mail2and (Jun 26, 2008)

Let's just say I was never among the informed ones


----------



## utsav (Jun 26, 2008)

What abt the sony ericson fanboy in this forum. No1 said anything abt him


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2008)

utsav said:


> What abt the sony ericson fanboy in this forum. No1 said anything abt him


SE fanboys are sane enough


----------



## mehulved (Jun 26, 2008)

mail2and said:


> mehul, you're not a mod anymore?


Kalpik had put up my request in that thread. And I am much better off not being a mod here.


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2008)

Aah, I see Pat started another thread to stop all these crap, but it has been moved to fight club and within hrs closed too. 

Mods, please this is a request. Please forget the 'past'. Please unite in this. Please be strict. We will not lose any good persons at all. Please take some action.


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ Yea..I feel like I wasted my time trying to do something good. Guess some things never change!


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2008)

I have no clue why the Mods are not doing strict actions ! Really strange.

By reading the first few lines of some posts itself, they can understand whether it is provoking or immature or inappropriate. Why not just deleting that post and warn the member ? Why not an instant ban next time ? We are always giving a chance, so no good members will ever get banned. 

I love the way Raaabo doing the forum management. He never tolerate these kinda posts. Hes very strict and un-biased and always take instant actions. I think all mods should be like that.

And leave the 'un-ban' option only to the top level admins. so there will not be anything like one mod ban some one and next mod un-ban him instantly.

What do you think ?


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

*War is great* unless a n00b comes and say something he is not well informed of and not ready to apologize also 

I would like to say that before i was finding this forum boring but when i got involved in some wars i started liking this forum more

In this week i have made about 150+ post

And please no one try to force someone to use something that you prefer state your points and the let the person decide 

like the M$ fanboys like other to use windows
like the Foss fanboys like other's to support foss
LIKE THE SE FANBOY WHO WILL EVEN KILL HER GF IF SHE WILL NOT USE SE

arey u use windows why are you forcing let the other person be happy in what he wants to use

getting involved in wars only increases your knowledge !!!


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2008)

Krates, please check this link


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

bring peace to this forum!ban the 2 M$ fanboys  and the 3rd one too who is fatal


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> that prakash has hardly any technical help skills compared to the skills he has at insulting MS





and will some mind telling me the names of

M$ fanboys..........
linux fanboys..........
and apple fanboys.......


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

din said:


> I have no clue why the Mods are not doing strict actions ! Really strange.
> 
> By reading the first few lines of some posts itself, they can understand whether it is provoking or immature or inappropriate. Why not just deleting that post and warn the member ? Why not an instant ban next time ? We are always giving a chance, so no good members will ever get banned.
> 
> ...



Yea..Probably thats the best way to bring back peace in the forum. But I certainly wouldnt want digit to become a boring place if everyone starts making just goody-goody posts 



praka123 said:


> bring peace to this forum!ban the 2 M$ fanboys  and the 3rd one too who is fatal



3rd one ? Who me ? 



krates said:


> and will some mind telling me the names of
> 
> M$ fanboys..........
> linux fanboys..........
> and apple fanboys.......



Its not a good idea to take names in public. Now dont ask me to pm the names please


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

^no buddy! how can it be you 

PS: I have edited my siggy as pro m$ m-o-d-s are getting angry! now beat me!


----------



## narangz (Jun 26, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^no buddy! how can it be you



Are you pointing towards me?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

^never! go back to OT!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2008)

-- Redacted --


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

din said:


> Krates, please check this link



lol the link is looking like i made a CC copy of your post

but believe me it came from the botom of my dog heart


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Thank you for the audience! Continue…



I am sorry, I did not read your post completely. But any particular reason for replying to those posts that were made more than a year back ?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, damn! I didn’t notice the date.


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh, damn! I didn’t notice the date.



Lol! I thought so


----------



## mehulved (Jun 27, 2008)

din said:


> Mods, please this is a request. Please forget the 'past'. Please unite in this. Please be strict. We will not lose any good persons at all. Please take some action.


Then?
Half the forum will turn against the mod and call him egoistic and what not, and admins will unban the person on the next day. So, now tell me what useful thing did the mod do? So, spend their time banning them just to get abuses?


----------



## din (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh sorry. Never thought of that.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 27, 2008)

I totally agree with charan, din, Narangi  & all others peace boyz. Everyone here know how much i hate spamming & flaming
Stop the war, let the peace prevail otherwise you'll loose some special contributors like me


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Everyone here know *how much i hate spamming & flaming* Stop the war, let the peace prevail otherwise you'll loose some *special contributors like me*


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 27, 2008)

narangz said:


>



What ?? Are you ok. Do you have any doubts.
Tell me where you live; complete address


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

> let the peace prevail otherwise you'll loose some special contributors like me


People! Start the war!! Now!!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 27, 2008)

This forum is currently plagued with unfair moderation, some un-cooperative moderators, fanboys and flamewars. How can someone derive value for it?


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> What ?? Are you ok. Do you have any doubts.
> Tell me where you live; complete address





goobimama said:


> People! Start the war!! Now!!!



ROFL. Let the war begin  

Sorry for this but let's _continue_ this thing in some other thread like post your feelings.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 27, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> This forum is currently plagued with unfair moderation, some un-cooperative moderators, fanboys and flamewars. How can someone derive value for it?


Stop you bickering please! Its not doing good to anyone


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

there is a micro$oft forum IIRC for India.there may be many members ,who can go there for a fortune(MVP?) 

being a FOSS user and a moderator needs lot of courage these days  you know  ,otherwise the rotten will write any thing about anyone in his blog  ,OR these ppl can group and attack the FOSS lovers.even if you are a friend of rotten wont help  kya zamaana agaya  

meralinux.org/M$_$ku$ -pls someone register this site too.we needs it   

BTW ,I got some info that I will be the scapegoat for the M$ boys crapping threads ?  make sure *DRM* is NOT installed


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 27, 2008)

Banning anyone is _not_ going to help. Ban any person from any camp and his side mod would open him. The thing is that we all have to feel it from from our own selves.

BTW Praka, I agree that you are changing for the good. ^^This is your first post in which you have just given one link.  Try to control playing SEO in the forum and I would feel pride in calling you my friend.


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

^^ You are wrong. It has links.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 27, 2008)

What side mod are you talking about? Let's see, I'm banning praka for this post.

You want strict mods, you got one here now! Give me one offtopic flame post anywhere from here on, and rest assured I stick it in!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 27, 2008)

It has happened once Hitboxx so I see no reason why it might not happen again. 

@narangz Yes I missed the post the first time, so I edited it


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, I'm aware of one situation, but honestly (ofc my thoughts) I don't think any mods had any hand in it  I can be wrong for /me is a little dumb


----------



## abhinandh (Jun 27, 2008)

i too got fedup with this forum cos of all the recent fud......
i prefer sticking to the irc now-a-days where its much more peaceful and OS wars are the way they are meant to be - for fun.
i get a lotta help and support from there.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 27, 2008)

All I have to say is this 



> Why, Mr. Fanboy? Why, why, why? Why do you do it? Why, why get up? Why keep fighting? Do you believe you're fighting for something, for more than your survival? Can you tell me what it is, do you even know? Is it freedom, or truth, perhaps peace or could it be for love? Illusions, Mr. Fanboy, vagaries of perception. Temporary constructs of a feeble human intellect trying desperately to justify it's existence that is without any meaning or purpose! And all of them as artificial as the Matrix itself. Although only a human mind could invent something as insipid as love. You must be able to see it Mr. Fanboy, you must know it by now. You can't win, it's pointless to keep fighting! Why, Mr. fanboy, why? Why do you persist?



Fanboy - refers to Linux / Win / Mac or whatever product you are shoving down someones throat. My best advice is Delete on spot any posts not involving the Topic or Rules of this forum and also not nitpicking on the mods who do it when it calls for it.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 28, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> This forum is currently plagued with unfair moderation, some un-cooperative moderators, fanboys and flamewars. How can someone derive value for it?


Please point me to such mods and incidents? I am yet to see this thing out here.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 28, 2008)

^Sure. But right now, as requested by another mod, I am putting my thread on hold, else I had decided to post it today evening itself. So if nothings happens in next 2 days, I will surely make it public.


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2008)

the was has stopped...huh
shall we tonight dine in hell now ?


----------



## iMav (Jun 29, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> All I have to say is this


Because I choose to


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

Its started again  .. we will never get digit back...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

For some reason Praka has taken it upon himself to take down mighty Microsoft. Let's see how that works out. 

You gotta admit however, that its not as bad as it was a few weeks ago...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ yea not as bad as it used to be..... but I have a strange feeling that we will be back to "Square One" or should I say "War Zone"

PEACE PLEASE...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

I dont do wars intentionally!.it is blind M$ supporters most of the time who come as if they are the saviours of M$.


----------



## din (Jul 9, 2008)

With strict and quick actions (ref: recent bans) of Mods and better posts from some old _Khaitan boys_, forum was coming back to the good old days. But seems its going back again 

Three steps forward, two steps backward !

Still optimistic.


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 9, 2008)

???.........

leave it already...
everyone just try to not to make it worse..thats all you can do...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 19, 2008)

utsav said:


> What abt the sony ericson fanboy in this forum. No1 said anything abt him



yup mods .. what abt him ?.. that particular lad is always shamelessly promoting se .. as if he is being paid by them ..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2008)

Peace at last..  .. what do you guys say?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep. I was just about to tell you that it is safe to remove that link from your siggy.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2008)

^^ done


----------

